# Faaker See Kärnten! Wo kann man da auf was fischen?



## Basi8811 (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
am Freitag fahren wir für 10 Tage nach Kärnten/Faaker See.
Also haben wir uns entschlossen auch ne Spinnrute mitzunehmen.

Auf was kann man in der Nähe vom Faaker See fischen?


----------



## Oper8or (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Faaker See Kärnten! Wo kann man da auf was fischen?*

warum fischt ned im faaker see  - hat gute fisch drinn - a schönes platzerl gesucht und ab gehts

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Basi8811 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Faaker See Kärnten! Wo kann man da auf was fischen?*

Ja auch da natürlich.:q 


Hab vergessen ihn zu erwähnen.

Aber wie ist der Fischbestand wo?


----------



## fischerwahn (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Faaker See Kärnten! Wo kann man da auf was fischen?*

nunja basi,

sag mal welcher fischart du nachstellen willst - ich hab da natürlich einige feine geheimtips für dich (catch & release [ausser bei massigen raubfischen] versteht sich doch oder ?]

greets/fw


----------



## Basi8811 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Faaker See Kärnten! Wo kann man da auf was fischen?*

Naja, da ich kein großes Tackle mitnehmen kann, auf Barsch und Forelle.
Halt ne kleine Spinnrute nehme ich mit und spinne mit kleinen Spinnern.


----------



## fischerwahn (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Faaker See Kärnten! Wo kann man da auf was fischen?*

#) gut kapitale barsche bis zu einem kilo findest du im 
LÄNGSEE
(nimm dir aber schwimmer und haken auch mit - mit wurm hast du dort gut chancen auf schleien)

mit blinkern wirst du in kärnten auf forelle ein Problem bekommen (ist schon so gut wie auf allen forellengewässern verboten (nur noch trockenfliege).

#) faaker see hier wirst du mit blinkern nur in den morgens und abendstunden vom boot aus chancen haben (nimm twister mit und versuch bei morgeneinbruch vom boot aus bei den schiffsanlegeplätzen und badestegen) - am tag wirst du wohl vor lauter seglern keinen paltz zum fischen finden. eine schöne zille zum fischen solltest du dir aber vorreservieren und ev. einen guten tagespreis verhandeln (kannst ja unter tag damit einen schönen badeplatz ansteuern) 

ich würde dir ja den ossiacher see (revier weber (tiebl) empfehlen) aber ohne das revier zu kennen wirst du dort sehr, sehr sehr viel glück brauchen um etwas zu fangen)

wo genau willst du dein "hauptquartier" aufschlagen ?

greets/Julian


----------

